# Handy Dialer Opfer



## framehaus (9 März 2007)

Hallo,

wir sind eine Münchner TV Produktionsfirma und machen einen Bericht zum Thema " Handy Viren & Handy Dialer" für FOCUS TV.

*Wir suchen zur Zeit Menschen, die Opfer solcher Dialer & Viren geworden sind.
Bitt meldet Euch dochmal bei mir.*

Wir stehen auch in engem Kontakt zu Firmen die Antivirensoftware für genau diese Fälle basteln und der BSI bzw. Bundesnetzagentur.

*Alle Fälle dieser Art sind für uns interessant.*

Wäre nett, wenn  ihr mir Eure Kontaktdaten schicken könntet damit wir  mal telefonieren können.

Dieser Eintrag ist mit den Admins der Seite abgesprochen !!!

mfG

Sebastian  Bischel
Redaktion 
Framehaus GmbH

Adalperostraße 82
D-85737 Ismaning

Tel.    089/ 189 459 35
Mobil. 0177 / 33 68 410
Mail. [email protected]


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2007)

*AW: Handy Dialer Opfer*

Ganz wichtig: Wenn Betroffene sich melden, bitte versuchen, deren Handies von einem Techniker 
untersuchen zu lassen wegen evtl. Beweise. Das dürfte doch im Etat drin sein, oder?


----------



## Fallbeil (9 März 2007)

*AW: Handy Dialer Opfer*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig: Wenn Betroffene sich melden, bitte versuchen, deren Handies von einem Techniker
> untersuchen zu lassen wegen evtl. Beweise. Das dürfte doch im Etat drin sein, oder?



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Die Ergebnisse könnten doch auch den Admins geschickt werden, die sie interessierten Ermittlungsbehörden zur Verfügung stellen könnten.


----------



## Heiko (11 März 2007)

*AW: Handy Dialer Opfer*



Fallbeil schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Die Ergebnisse könnten doch auch den Admins geschickt werden, die sie interessierten Ermittlungsbehörden zur Verfügung stellen könnten.


Dazu wären wir gerne bereit.
Und eine interessierte Ermittlungsbehörde fällt mir grade auch fast spontan ein.


----------



## framehaus (13 März 2007)

*AW: Handy Dialer Opfer*

*... Danke für Euro guten Vorschläge! 
... werden wir gerne auch alles machen! *

Aber dafür brauchen wir erst mal ein "Opfer" das darüber reden will.

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja nochmal Werbung dafür machen. 
Bei uns hat sich leider bis jetzt erst ein Herr gemeldet, der zwar gerne bereit war am Telefon darüber zu sprechen aber nicht wirklich vor die Kamera will. 

Wir brauchen aber genau die Leute die uns davon vor der Kamera berichten. 
Da ich mich mittlerweile intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigt habe bin ich auch privat der Überzeugung: in dieser Hinsicht muss Aufklärungsarbeit geleistet werden. 

Unser Bericht funktioniert aber nur mit einem Betroffenen.

Vielleicht hat von Euch noch jemand eine gute Idee.

Danke !!! 

Sebastian Bischel
Redaktion
Framehaus GmbH

Adalperostraße 82
D-85737 Ismaning

Tel. 089/ 189 459 35
Mail. [email protected]
www.framehaus.de


----------

